# Hunting Book Review.



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great idea Engee.

Currently I am reading "Buffalo" from Craig Boddington.
It is interesting although it is not about bowhunting but it is good to get information on hunting the Dugga-Boy from one of the world´s well-known hunters.

Smithers´ Mammals of Southern Africa - A Field Guide - is good to get acquainted with the large variety of species in Southern Africa and learn about their differences, habitat, behaviour and field signs.

For bird watchers I like the small book from Ian & Jackie Sinclair "Namibian Birds".

Also the "First Field Guides to ...." from www.struik.co.za give interesting information (I have the "Animal tracks of Southern Africa" and "Snakes and other Reptiles" editions.

The book "Hunting Africa - A Practical Guide" from Swan, Botes, Smit contains also interesting information about the different species.
Unfortunately it is only related to rifle hunters. The huge information about different kinds of rifles, cartridges and ammunition might be interesting for rifle hunters but I personally would not buy this book again.

I could also recommend the book "Bowhunting Pressured Whitetails" from John and Chris Eberhart (although this might not so interesting for you guys in South Africa).

Last but not least I am an avid reader of the African Bowhunter and Archer magazine, which I could really recommend, especially for bowhunting in Africa.
This is not just interesting and contains exciting bowhunting stories - for me a must.

Lekker Slaap

Frank


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Any of Brian Marsh 's books.

I had the honor to meet the man himself and what a great couple of minutes that was for me.

I have red every article he ever wrote for Magnum. 

Go look at www.zimbibooks.com and you will have enough hunting books to last you a life time.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bruce Truter did it for me. Normally found myself laughing aloud...

Nimrod - I have also read "Buffalo" - but one by Conyers Lang. Interesting stuff.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I must agree James, Bruce Truter had me laughing so hard at times Luzandrie thought I was going to stop breathing!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I enjoy "Death in the long grass" by Peter Hathaway Capstick.... He use to be a PH in the good old days and it's his stories of what happened to him. Read it you will enjoy it.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Recommended reading:

Death in the long grass - Peter Hathaway Capstick
Death in the silent places - Peter Hathaway Capstick
Death on the Dark Continent - Peter Hathaway Capstick 
Maneaters - Peter Hathaway Capstick
Death in a lonely land - Peter Hathaway Capstick

The Corbett Collection - Colonel Jim Corbett (Available from Rowland Ward)

The Maneaters of Tsavo - Capt. James Patterson (Available from Zimbi Books)

The wanderings of an ivory hunter - W.D.M Bell (Best ivory hunter of all time)

Heat, thirst and ivory - Fred Everett (Available from Zimbi books)

Spiral Horn - Terry Wieland

The hunter is death - T.V Bulpin about George Rushby *READ THIS *

Along the hunters path - Kai -Uwe Denker (Also available in German)

Start with those and I'll let you have more names from my africana library.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have the whole Capstick collection and truly enjoy his writings, he has a factly and very interesting manner of writing which is very entertaining.

Jim Corbet's books are also very good, always nice to read writings of people that has the experience under the belt to make the stories good.

I did in fact not like Pattersons account of the Tsavo mankillers, very "deurmekaar" and very bland. One of the very, very few books I had never bothered in finishing.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm almost through "Hunting the hard way" by Howard Hill. If everything in the book is to be believed, that man could shoot! Not the most ethical hunting all the time like the 180 yard kill shot on a elk or the 130 yard kill shot on a duck or the 110 yard kill shot on a hare. I've really enjoyed his story telling so far and am sorry to see the end of the book growing closer. Well worth the read.
I'm going to try out some Capstick next.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Reccomended reading;
Giant Whitetails - Mark, and Terry Drury

Required reading;

A hunter's heart - David Petersen

http://books.google.com/books?id=g3...&ct=title&cad=one-book-with-thumbnail#PPR1,M1


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Good Books*

All of capsticks books ar great as before mentioned. Has anyone read any of Ernest Hemmingways books? Ihave most of his books too and even the ones not about hunting are interesting. I favorite of his is "The Green Hills Of Africa" I am trying to find 2 books currently. If anyone has it for sale or trade let me know. I am looking for "Adventures of Shadrek" and "Tigero" Interested if anyone has these. So what about Hemmingway?


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

African Hunter by James Mellon has a ton of information about hunting in Africa. The man was really ahead of his time by predicting what would happen here in Kenya. I believe the book covers hunting in 23 different countries. The book is out of print but can still be purchased on EBay, mine cost $185, but worth every penny. It's inspired me to set up a trip to Juba Somalia to go after the Hunters Hartebeest.

Norm


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

hoytsdaddy,

Green Hills of Africa is certainly Hemingway's best book.
Are you not perhaps looking for the book "Tigrero" written by the late great Sasha Siemel? He's the madman that used to hunt Jaguars with a spear!

Norm,

Now that's a real safari. Somalia, Wow!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

The logistics of a hunt to Somalia are going to be tough but I hope to pull it off. Because I live in Kenya, I have a better shot of pulling it off, but the security situation may prohibit it from happening. It’s going to involve bribing lots of border guards and then paying off warlords on the ground. But since we cannot hunt legally in Kenya, Somalia is the only shot that I have at taking a Hunters Hartebeest. If I cannot pull it off, I’ll just wait to hunt when I move to Lesotho this summer. 

Norm


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

normbates1 said:


> The logistics of a hunt to Somalia are going to be tough but I hope to pull it off. Because I live in Kenya, I have a better shot of pulling it off, but the security situation may prohibit it from happening. It’s going to involve bribing lots of border guards and then paying off warlords on the ground. But since we cannot hunt legally in Kenya, Somalia is the only shot that I have at taking a Hunters Hartebeest. If I cannot pull it off, I’ll just wait to hunt when I move to Lesotho this summer.
> 
> Norm


Welcome to the forum Norm,

Would be intresting to see some of your area's photos and what bowhunting it has to offer.

Good luck with your trip.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Norm,

If Somalia is a problem, there is still great hunting to be had in the northern areas of Sudan. Alternatively you should try a hunt in Ethiopia.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

ASG said:


> Norm,
> 
> If Somalia is a problem, there is still great hunting to be had in the northern areas of Sudan. Alternatively you should try a hunt in Ethiopia.


I'm trying to cut myself a break by finding a place that I can drive to for hunting. Tanzania is close, but I'm not at an oil man from Texas so I can't afford to hunt there. I can't cross the border to Ethopia because of a ongoing measles outbreak I could not come back into Kenya. 

I really want a shot at the Hirola and the only places they live are in Kenya and Somalia. Hopefully I can pull it off.

Norm


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Good luck with Somalia Norm.

Keep us posted.

Craig


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

normbates1 said:


> It’s going to involve bribing lots of border guards and then paying off warlords on the ground.


This is one of the reasons I have not been to Mozambique. I have never bribed or ever received a bribe. I am to crap scared to even try it and on principal don't like to pay for stuff that you should be able to do without bribing.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bushkey said:


> This is one of the reasons I have not been to Mozambique. I have never bribed or ever received a bribe. I am to crap scared to even try it and on principal don't like to pay for stuff that you should be able to do without bribing.


SA seems to be better than most of the countries that I have traveled to in AF. I don't want to come off as condeming or bashing Africa as a whole, it's just my experience from living here. Having lived in 3 countries over the last seven years, bribes seem to be a way of life. Even with the Diplomatic immunity that I have, sometimes it is just easer to "buy" someone their afternoon tea. Othertimes, I'll just argue and tell them to take me to jail, because I'm not paying. My favorite way to grease the wheels is to take along cheap pocket knives and pass them out as gifts before they ask for something. 

Norm


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

sssssssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

normbates1 said:


> Tanzania is close, but I'm not at an oil man from Texas so I can't afford to hunt there.


LMAO!!! Good one....to bad i live in TEXAS and don't get to hang out with those big money guys!!!


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

ASG said:


> He's the madman that used to hunt Jaguars with a spear!


That is a understatement!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I just read *"The Royal Showdown"* by Marc Watts! More of a diary of his hunt for the Lord Derby Eland and his relationship with the PH. Good stuff as my wife is reading it currently. Easy read with great photo's that enhance the imagination.


----------



## Seldom Seen (Jun 15, 2007)

I second the David Petersen suggestion, and will add his newest: A Man Made of Elk. I'm a few chapters in and I really enjoy this one so far.

I also recommend another from him called On the Wild Edge.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Seldom Seen said:


> I second the David Petersen suggestion, and will add his newest: A Man Made of Elk. I'm a few chapters in and I really enjoy this one so far.
> 
> I also recommend another from him called On the Wild Edge.


I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

I am starting "Searching for the Wild" (A Bowhunter in Africa) by Mark Siedschlag this weekend if the SCI Party does not get to rowdy!


----------

